# July Beehive Meet, NEW TIME: 2:00pm!!!!



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not wanting to do anything in July (I am busy, busy, busy all month) I have succumbed to some arm twisting by our Midland friends :roll:

So, here it goes: -
*Sunday, 10th July, 2pm*: Meet at the Legh Arms in Adlington (just off the A523, 5 miles north of Macclesfield) for a short, I repeat *short* run along some favourite Pennine roads to finish with a meal at the Beehive Inn in Combs, Derbyshire, in the High Peak for some waffles - or was it waffling? :wink:

As I believe we'll have the "hard core" attending. So, please, let me know if you want to join us as I need to book tables asap


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Sorry, I'll be sitting in Raffles Hotel sipping on a Singapore Sling.....










H


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Sorry, I'll be sitting in Raffles Hotel sipping on a Singapore Sling.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel so sorry for you, Andy  :wink: 
Enjoy


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Emma and I will be there...

(Make sure you hide the red wine! :lol: )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Emma and I will be there...
> 
> (Make sure you hide the red wine! :lol: )


Muuaahhh :lol: :lol: :lol:

I will reserve the red wine for a later date in July :wink: 8) 
(you are not mixing up two different dates?? :roll: )


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

I should be able to make that, so put me down, will let you know if it changes!

I will try to go to the right legh arms this time!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> I should be able to make that, so put me down, will let you know if it changes!
> 
> I will try to go to the right legh arms this time!


Excellent!! I think I can start booking the Beehive 8)


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

Assuming I'm one of the hardcore?, I'll aim to make this one, not sure if either of my bosses will be making it though...Cas at a Wedding the day before (& might need the day to recover!) & Steve not sure whether he will be in-between changing cars again?! (ok,made this last bit up!)
Hope one of them is able to make it, to keep me company, otherwise I'll bring some red wine....
...waffles here we come then...

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> Dani,
> 
> Assuming I'm one of the hardcore?, I'll aim to make this one, not sure if either of my bosses will be making it though...Cas at a Wedding the day before (& might need the day to recover!) & Steve not sure whether he will be in-between changing cars again?! (ok,made this last bit up!)
> Hope one of them is able to make it, to keep me company, otherwise I'll bring some red wine....
> ...


You certainly are one of the hardcore, Geoff ---> and I thought Mr Hardcore2 suggested the meet because he can't live without his steak :roll: :lol: 
(could have been my ears and the sun tho!!)
Bottle as company for a drive, oh shock horror  :wink:


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry Dani we cant make this one - both working 

Hope to see you at the next one 

Dan & Loz


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not to worry,

there will be another Beehive meet before too long


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

I will be along but Caz is taking Natalie to a birthday party so can't make it.

Being as both mine and Geoff's better halfs won't be along to natter can we make the drive a little longer i.e. meet at 1400/1430 ish?

See you soon.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> I will be along but Caz is taking Natalie to a birthday party so can't make it.
> 
> ...


Your wish is my command 

*All, this is the new time. We will meet at 14:00pm at the Legh Arms and I wil book the table for 16:00pm*
See you on Sunday 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*I had to change the start time to 2:00pm*. I hope this is o.k. for all of you


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Sorry its last minute Dani, but wont be able to make it, cars been hit (again)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> Sorry its last minute Dani, but wont be able to make it, cars been hit (again)


I'm sorry to hear this  Are you sure you don't want to install a rocket launcher front and back to punish those ****s? 
I hope you'll get your car sorted soon


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Great meet today, top driving and very nice food!

Here's the photo's from today.

http://public.fotki.com/mikeytt/beehive_meet-1/

Cheers Dani!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

mikey aren't you a bit young for sunday afternoon drives after dinner :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I did well just to keep up!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> I did well just to keep up!


You're not implying that we ever went over the speed limit? 

Good pictures Mikey


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Good pics again mikey looks like you had a good time.

Steve


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Where were you Steve? Was looking forward to seeing your SUPER BLACK TT!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I like your new sig pic, Mikey. Where did you take it?


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> EDZ26 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry its last minute Dani, but wont be able to make it, cars been hit (again)
> ...


The rocket launcher idea is a good one, although ians (r1an) idea is much better, just remove the idiot magnets, im now being messed about by the third partys engineers, so the car could remain a mess for a while!

Glad you all had a good day anyway!! hope to join you all soon!!

alan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > EDZ26 said:
> ...


 

I hope your car will be sorted much quicker than you think :?

Hope to see you next time round


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi mikey I would of been there it was my intention to go, until i got tickets last minute for silverstone, see you at the next one though.

Cheers

Steve


----------

